# 16" bmx



## ZE52414 (May 28, 2017)

someone down the road just gave me a couple old 16" bmx and was wondering if they were anything? I noticed one is a Murray and other is made in Thailand. Guessing 70s or 80s. Any help would be good. I have no use for them as my kids are grown. Thank you! Z.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm going to guess they are a lot newer than that probably 90's or 2000? Pretty cool little dudes need to find some kids to put them to good use! I'm always surprised at how many kids out there that don't have a bike, sad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

